# Another great wild trout trip to WV, lots of pics



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The weather Saturday was almost too perfect, if that is possible. I was popping fish left and right from about the 3rd cast on. There was a heavy t-storm that blew through late Saturday night, and I was worried that around sun-up I'd see a lot of chocolate milk streams, but they handled the rain real well. The small stream (and I mean SMALL) yesterday was slightly off-color, but trout had no trouble seeing my dries.





































This is by far my biggest wild rainbow, caught in a small stream (which makes it that much more impressive), on a #16 tan stimulator. My crude rod measurement of this fish was 16.5", and this fish's caudal fin was HUGE. Talk about a thumper:










Here is an underwater video clip of this fish after release. It's short, but looks pretty cool:

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i58/creamernator/?action=view&current=IMGP0218-1.flv

These fish all came from the tiny stream I fished yesterday. It was surprising to catch 10" and bigger fish from a stream you could hop across in a lot of places:


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

What kind of rod were you using to cast to such small streams? I plan to spend a ton of time in WV this summer and that looks like a blast, especially with so many fish haha.

In other news, what kind of cam did you say that was? It's going on my xmas list  haha.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> What kind of rod were you using to cast to such small streams? I plan to spend a ton of time in WV this summer and that looks like a blast, especially with so many fish haha.
> 
> In other news, what kind of cam did you say that was? It's going on my xmas list  haha.


I've been using a 3wt rod/reel I just bought this spring with some tax return cash. It is a 4-piece St Croix Avid 7'9" 3wt, and I put a BPS White River Classic reel on it. I don't have much trouble navigating the rod on the smaller streams, but the one yesterday was the tightest I have fished. I had to roll cast and do some severe low-to-the-water sidearm casts in a few spots. I like the 4-piece rod because if I pack in, it is only about 2' long in the rod tube, so I can strap it to a pack and go.

The camera is a Pentax Optio W60. It has been doing pretty well for me, too.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome! I just got a 4 wt st croix legend ultra 9' (I wanted a shorter length but they're back ordered till july  ) that I've been playing around with, and I've also got the white river classic reel  took it from my dad's WR kit that we got when we first started out fly fishing. It's a great rod.. a bit slower than I'm used to (Temple fork rods are really, really fast I'm starting to realize) but it throws a dry fly so so well.

Definitely going to have some serious fun with it this summer! And a waterproof camera is in the cards too, any experience with the optio w30? Looks cheaper haha.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Pictures! As for those rods it is really overkill on tiny streams, I use 0wt and 2 wt.


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like a wonderful time. I have one more trip to Vermont planned but after that, I may have to give WV a shot.

Do you get any referral points?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Referral points...haha, I'm usually pretty tight-lipped about the small streams in WV. Locals don't like giving up information at all, so I have found these spots with a lot of driving, experimenting, and leg work, so hopefully you can understand why I don't often share stream names with people I don't know. 

Flyfishdog, I agree that a 4wt would be a little overkill...my 3wt was overkill, too, but it's the lightest and smallest I have! Fishing the tiny stuff made me realize why 6' and 6.5' fly rods are made. I didn't have much trouble navigating my 7'9" rod, but anything longer would have been a tight fit. And I rarely had to cast more than 15-20', and on some spots, I was casting only about 10-12'. I was stalking up through the stream bed like a puma, though. 

Clayton, the W30 is supposed to be a good camera, too, I just went with the W60 because I wanted the 10MP camera. I'm a spoiled amateur photographer that is used to high MP cameras and sharp images, so I wanted the higher resolution. All of this camera's photos would be better if I were a little steadier. I get amped up sometimes and accidentally move the camera after it focuses...but that's the beauty of digital, I can see I did that and just take more!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The 4 weight is total overkill, I know, but I need a pair of breathable waders (before I come out of my neoprene looking like a raisin haha) and would like a camera, and I need a tent for backpacking, and a water filter, and a stove... and and and. Essentially, new outfit won't be happening real soon.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You dont need waders til late Oct! I wet wade from March til Nov. On small streams I may also wet wade in the wintertime as long as sun is out. I hate the burden of waders slowing me down. When you walk 4 mile+ one way you will be warmed up . Beside when you start feeling cold then you are fishing the spot way to long and wasting time. Heck, I have even wet wade in the V for steelies, sure I got a lot a looks but I sure can move better.
As far as naming streams that are not large it makes sense until you gets know each other so dont feel that bad deaner. Cause if the names get posted and I'll bet you the house that those meatheads will be go in there poach the hell out of it!

Clayton, I do have a single man ultralight tent to sell you if interested. I cant use it no more cause the dog will be going with me from now on and sure not gonna compete with 130 lb lab.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

No thanks, I'm gonna go for a 2 man. Thanks though


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Screw the tent, get an Eagles Nest Outfitters hammock and a tarp for a roof. It packs smaller than a tent and is more comfy!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Screw the tent, get an Eagles Nest Outfitters hammock and a tarp for a roof. It packs smaller than a tent and is more comfy!


I can hear the mosquitoes licking their lips already. Apparently I'm EXTREMELY tastey, b/c I'm as good as DEET for keeping the bugs off my dad... I keep em all busy haha. 

Thus, I do so dearly love the idea of mesh between me and the little vampires. I mean, i appreciate that they feet the trout and bats, I just wish I didn't have to feed them to do it. Look at caddis flies, and may flies, and even sulfurs! None of them nibble on us, and they're all respectable trout food. Why do mosquitoes have to act out and spoil the nice trend?


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Flyfish Dog and Cream,

Sorry, when I made the joke about referrals, I meant from the state of WV for getting them tourism dollars. The only way I expect to get directions to good spots out of someone is either because they are a paid guide, family (likely not even then) or if I find a way to pin a GPS receiver to his fishing vest!

Having someone tell you the good spot to hit is a bit like using one of those cheat guides for a video game, takes some of the fun out of it. I do always appreciate help with access points to the rivers however as I learn my way through the delicate balancing act of respecting property rights under Ohio's laws while still getting time on the few trout streams we have.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Deaner, that is their new state slogan on their signs: West Virginia, Open for Business! 

Clayton, I have camped twice this way in warm weather this spring, and I applied some DEET to my face before laying down each time...never got touched. I have no trouble sleeping in the hammock, and it is 80x more comfy than sleeping on hard ground. It keeps you cozy, off the ground, and dry. If you hopped in one of those hammocks, you would have one eventually, they are THAT comfy!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Deaner, that is their new state slogan on their signs: West Virginia, Open for Business!
> 
> Clayton, I have camped twice this way in warm weather this spring, and I applied some DEET to my face before laying down each time...never got touched. I have no trouble sleeping in the hammock, and it is 80x more comfy than sleeping on hard ground. It keeps you cozy, off the ground, and dry. If you hopped in one of those hammocks, you would have one eventually, they are THAT comfy!


We fought hard to get our A$$hole Governor to get it down and put the Wild and Wonderful back up. Sure took their pretty time! I was about ready to get my Sawzall out and do it myself, and not the only one with that thought. Deet? What for! No skeeter here like up there along the weeds of Lake Erie!
When you want to hike up in the headwaters of some of these streams , there is no way you gonna make it dragging all that gear up there so a good 2-3 inch foam mattress will do go along way.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> We fought hard to get our A$$hole Governor to get it down and put the Wild and Wonderful back up. Sure took their pretty time! I was about ready to get my Sawzall out and do it myself, and not the only one with that thought. Deet? What for! No skeeter here like up there along the weeds of Lake Erie!
> *When you want to hike up in the headwaters of some of these streams , there is no way you gonna make it dragging all that gear up there so a good 2-3 inch foam mattress will do go along way*.


That's the great thing about the ENO hammock, it packs down to the size of a softball and weighs less than a pound.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was gonna say somethin similar about my gear... it weighs a pound or two (because I'm too cheap to buy the great, lightweight gear) but I assure you, I can take it wherever I please (except on an airplane... stupid carryon regulations haha)

2-3" foam? No way. 2" thermarest trailpro baby  Man are they ever nice. And so light.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say somethin similar about my gear... it weighs a pound or two (because I'm too cheap to buy the great, lightweight gear) but I assure you, I can take it wherever I please (except on an airplane... stupid carryon regulations haha)
> 
> 2-3" foam? No way. 2" thermarest trailpro baby  Man are they ever nice. And so light.


Oops! my bad that I mentioned foam. I meaning to say Thermarest like you said.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

nice looking trout....


----------

